# * Alex Richard Greaves * 26/03/09 *



## hayley x

Sorry its taken so long to write up my birth story but I hope you dont mind me sharing the birth of my gorgeous baby boy, Alex Richard Greaves.

Waters Broken: 4.37 pm
Epidural: 10 pm ish
Baby Arrived: 4.02 am

Name: Alex Richard Greaves
Weight: 6lb 15oz
Length:50.5 cm (long little monkey)

On Wednesday 25th March 2009 I went for my routine midwife appointment (38 weeks) and my bp was high, up to /96. It was picked up that there was +2 protein in my urine so off I toddle to the hospital to be monitored. 

I was hooked up to the machine to trace babies heartrate, (id been on the machine 3 weeks prior to that day as babys movements were reduced) and Id noticed that the trace wasnt 'normal' and when I say normal, his heartrate was quite irratic at 80bpm then dropped pretty low, his heartrate was normally around 155. They didnt say they were worried but I knew it was different to the last time. They did my blood pressure which by then was up to /100 and did more urine samples. I asked to go for a walk while we waited for a doctor but I wasnt allowed out cause they suspected it was Pre-Eclampsia :(

When the doctor finally come he admitted me right away. The midwife gave me a sweep (I didnt know this at the time I thought she was just 'checking me out' haha.) She was surprised it didnt hurt me but it probs would have hurt if I knew she was giving me a sweep lol. She said I was 2 cm dilated I was shocked. The doctor came and spoke to me about pre-eclampsia and told me the dangers of it ...great!! and that my placenta was failing my baby. He said they would keep me in over night and monitor my bp every 4 hours. Id been on the ward for 15 minutes max and a midwife came and got me saying 'dont get too comfy your going to labour ward to be induced' hang on... I couldnt possibly have my baby yet I hadnt even packed my hospital bag...Id only come to the hospital to be monitored :dohh:

My waters were broke at 4.37 pm and my contractions started randomly and I couldnt feel them. I was put on a drip to increase the intensity and regulate them and I was getting some really good contractions but couldnt feel them :blush: I knew when i was getting them as the midwife would look at me as if to say can you feel that one?? She said if I wasnt feeling any pain nothing was happening :cry: They also put a clip on babys head to monitor him more closely!

I was advised to have an epidural as my bp was up to /115 (machine going off every 15 mins grrr) and as my pain intensed my bp would go up and babys heartrate would get even more irratic and I didnt want a c-section. It took them a couple of hours to persuade me but i finally agreed!! I had the epidural fitted then was checked, I was just 3 cms now!! I fell asleep and was woken by them turning me onto my left side and putting oxygen on me (still dont know why) once I was ok, they checked me again and i was 10cms :happydance: she gave me 40 mins for the head to descend and then they had me pushing!! Baby just wasnt having any of it (I know he just wasnt ready to come out) so they cut me and tried the vontouse (sp) which didnt work it just kept coming off his head. So they went for the forceps which finally worked and out popped my baby boy :cloud9:

He had the cord wrapped round his neck and wasnt crying so they cut the cord quick and took him away, he was returned about 5 minutes later and just stared into my eyes :cloud9:

It took us about 4 hours to finally name him, I couldnt decide so his dad named him :) I chose his middle name ... Richard... his dads name... very original lol!!

Heres some pictures of my gorgeous baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## bklove

Crazy, so it was mostly a pain free delivery? Hope you guys are doing great. Congrats.


----------



## Pinkgirl

What a beautiful story hayley had tears in my eyes.
I bet Alex is so proud of his mummy. x


----------



## babystar

:hugs:

rip little man

:hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

He's proud of you hun x We're al proud of you and OH, strong people x


----------



## DolceBella

What a beautiful boy! I'm so glad you shared your birth story with us!:hug:


----------



## princess_bump

beautiful story honey, many congratulations on your beautiful son, you are always in my thoughts :hugs: x x


----------



## Aidedhoney

Lovely story you really are a brave lady xxxxxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Fab story hun. Little alex can look down over you and be so proud. X


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congratulations!!!! xxxxx:cloud9:


----------



## Abblebubba

Congratulations honey, thankyou for sharing that with us, Baby alex is looking down on his mummy and daddy feeling very proud.


----------



## Jkelmum

You are so strong to be able to share this with us all ...R*I*P Alex sleep well little man


----------



## SJK

what a beautiful perfect little boy, sleep tight wee man :cry::hugs: xx


----------



## Lawhra

Such a beautifull boy. You must be so proud, as he is of you. You are so strong and I thank you for sharing your story.

R.I.P Gorgeous Little Alex :hugs:


----------



## FierceAngel

Thanks for sharing hayley you are really brave 

lil alex is gorgeous and must be so proud of his mummy xx


----------



## Kbee

Thank You for sharing your story hun, you are exceptionally brave.
Sleep tight baby Alex xx

:hugs:


----------



## DiddyDons

He is beautiful babe, I really do mean that. :hugs: I wish he was here with you :cry:


----------



## Samemka

Thanks for sharing hun. Thinking of you, you and your OH are so so brave x x


----------



## AutumnRose

You are so brave, your baby boy is beautiful.:hugs:


----------



## JJF

Beautiful boy!


----------



## massacubano

beautiful boy :hug::hug::hug::hug:

rip alex :sadangel:


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## kookie

thankyou for sharing hun you are so brave sleep tight little alex xx


----------



## nataliecn

He is beautiful!
I'm sure he is so proud of you hun!


----------



## staceymy

Beautiful story hun. Sounds just like mine. Had my LO at 38wks due to PE & she also weighed 6lb 15oz.


----------



## Clare Bear

congratulations hun xx


----------



## Jem

What a lovely birth story, you always amaze me Hayley with your strength. As ever I send my love to you all and big hugs and kisses to Angel Alex xxxx


----------



## fifi83

beautiful baby boy x


----------



## MissingBubs

You did him proud Hayley. Your story and strength amaze me. XX


----------



## bunnyg82

Hayley, I have said it before, but I will say it again - you are so so brave. Thank you so much for sharing your story

R.I.P baby Alex xx


----------



## Kota

Thank you for sharing, your little angel is beautiful.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

R.I.P beautiful little Alex


----------



## louise1302

he is so beautiful

sleep well little man xxxx


----------



## mrscookie

thankyou for sharing
rip little man xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Thank you for sharing your story, Alex was such a beautiful baby.

Rest in peace Alex :hugs:

xx


----------



## CountingDown

Thanks for sharing, your angel is beautiful xxx


----------



## Emsy26

Lovely Birth Story Hayley xox

Lil Alex will be so proud of such a brave lady he calls Mummy xxx

R.I.P Baby Alex xxx


----------



## pinkmummy

Lovely story hun, you did brilliantly! Well done! Alex is gorgeous :hugs: RIP gorgeous little boy, :hugs: Hayley and Richard xx


----------



## emie

hes perfect hun..:hugs:


----------



## soliloquise

i can only echo what everyone else has said.. what a totally handsome gorgeous boy... RIP little alex :( and hugs to his family x


----------



## Sovereign

Aww, bless, he's lovely! x


----------



## sarah1989

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy!!


----------



## Gwizz

Congratulations :happydance:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations, little Alex is gorgeous. You are doing so well Hayley, Alex has a wonderful mummy and im sure he is looking down on you and feeling so proud that he has such wonderful parents xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Awww hun, I really had to force myself to read your birth story. Everytime I see your avatar my eyes still well up:cry: He really is an absolutely gorgeous little boy, you must be so proud of him. xxx

Forever in our thoughts little baby Alex.


----------



## bubbles

:hug: what a gorgeous little boy and what wonderful parents he has


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations on your beautiful son. Your so strong :hugs:


----------



## LittlePickle

awwww congratulations!!! :yipee:


----------



## LouiseClare

He is so beautiful. xxx


----------



## maccy

He's beautiful hun, he'll be the most handsome angel in heaven! x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Fab story hon. RIP beautiful baby x


----------



## Stephie 25

Congratulations x


----------



## Dona

Thanks for sharing your story. R.I.P Baby Alex xxxx


----------



## Lilaala

Thank you for sharing your story. You are so very brave and it honestly brings me to tears. Your beautiful son will always be remembered.


----------



## Gwizz

Congratulations - My thoughts are with you both :hugs:


----------



## sarah_george

Lovely story hun, thanks for sharing, Alex is beautiful, you are an inspiration to us all xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

just want to say he is beautiful.


----------



## reallytinyamy

A lovely story. RIP Alex


----------



## Christine33

i just read your birth story today hayley. i struggle to read your posts without crying (sorry). it is a beautiful story. RIP little Alex.

:hug:


----------

